# napoleon total war elite einheit



## ak.demiker (2. März 2010)

hallo

ich hab mir n tw gekauft und installiert. auf dem heft steh ein 2ter key für die elite einheiten. wo oder wie kann ich die bekommen/downloaden?

lg


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

schon mal auf steam ect geschaut ?


----------



## mephimephi (2. März 2010)

wie halt DICK über dem key erklärt wird wie es geht 

Steam oben Ein Produkt aktivieren, den Anweisungen folgen und Code eingeben, fertig


----------



## Nomad (2. März 2010)

will keinen neuen thread aufmachen:
lohnt sich napoleon:total war?? weil ich hab kein bock drauf 35€ auszugeben und dann i-welchen mist zu kriegen!^^ also wie ist Napoleon?

thx schonmal


----------



## mephimephi (4. März 2010)

da würd ich auf ne Demo warten, da ich nur sagen kann es macht mehr Spaß als Empire, hat aber auch manche Sachen die dann wieder nicht so toll sind, was man aber beim spielen für sich selber erst beurteilen kann.


----------



## Fleetcommander (5. März 2010)

Hallo Strategen! 

Ich habe heute Napoleon: *Total War ''Imperial Edition''* erstanden 
(50€ bei Mediamarkt) und bin gerade am Installieren (20,9 GB). Napoleon TW ist ein eigenständiges Addon, welches das Hauptspiel Empire TW *nicht* benötigt.

In der ''Imperial Edition ist neben dem Handbuch und den 2 Datenträgern auch der Code für das Bonuspaket* ''Eliteregiment''* sowie der Code für die 10 exklusiven Einheiten *''Helden der Napoleanischen Kriege''* enthalten. 

Diese beiden Bonuspakete kann man *nach* der Installation des Hauptspiels über den Steam Client aktivieren. Und zwar unter
*''Ein Produkt auf Steam aktivieren...''*

Käufer der *Standardversion* können diese Bonuspakete wohl in einigen Monaten per *DLC* kaufen. Ich wollte mir das diesmal ersparen, aber es werden wohl ohnehin noch einige Inhalte zusätzlich erscheinen - war ja bei Empire nichts anderes.

Des weiteren liegt noch ein Poster mit dem Titel 
*''Das Leben und die Schlachten von General Napoleon Bonaparte''* bei.

Sieht schon mal gut aus. Über das Spiel und den Spielverlauf berichte ich, sobald ich Zeit hatte es anzuspielen.

MfG Fleetcommander


----------



## Fleetcommander (5. März 2010)

Ach, ja:
Nach der Installation wird bereits ein erstes Update per Steam eingespielt.


----------



## Showtek192 (5. März 2010)

hast du die produkt aktivierug schon getart oder so denn das ist sehr wichtig dafür abe egal es steht auh dadrüber dick und fett erklär wie man das zu machen hat


----------



## Fleetcommander (21. März 2010)

Wie man das zu machen hat?

Na gut, also von Anfang an:

1. Wer noch keinen Steam Account hat, geht auf die Website von Steam und lädt sich den Installer herunter.

2. Man installiert diesen und erstellt seinen Account.

3. Sobald das erledigt ist gibt man die Napoleon TW DVD 1 ins Laufwerk und startet den Setup - hier kommt es zur Key-eingabe des Hauptspiels.

4. Unmittelbar nach der Installation des Hauptspiels werden unter Umständen automatisch Updates (Patches) für das Spiel heruntergeladen.

5. Sobald dies erledigt wurde, kann man nun über das Steam Icon (in der Taskleiste) das Fenster ''Meine Spiele'' öffnen und mit einem Klick auf 
''Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren'' die Keys für die Eliteeinheiten eingeben - dadurch werden diese freigeschaltet und aktiviert. Das war's.


----------

